# Who's the cellist (2010 Philharmonia Orch. 2010)?



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyone recognize the female cellist here in this 2010 BBC Proms video of : Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy / Salonen · The Philharmonia Orchestra?

Also, does this orch. list a full roster of past musicians? I did not see anything on their web site.

Thx!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Here is a list of the orchestra's current cellists:
https://www.philharmonia.co.uk/orchestra/players/cello

The player in question doesn't seem to be there. Not sure if The Philharmonia archives past members on their website.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Try "Who's" the Cellist.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Why? 

Orchestras I have worked for in the States tended to have an influx of conservatory students in the back stands of the string sections during summer concert series, as players with seniority vacationed. Usually the personnel manager kept a sub list for this purpose. If the Philharmonia Orchestra works this way, that cellist could have been a student and there would likely be no public record of her participation.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

13hm13 said:


> Anyone recognize the female cellist here in this 2010 BBC Proms video of : Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy / Salonen · The Philharmonia Orchestra?
> ...
> Also, does this orch. list a full roster of past musicians? I did not see anything on their web site.
> 
> Thx!


Here is five years later in 2015 but gives some indication of how the principle (or other) players are sometimes substituted in the Philharmonia Orchestra, sometimes for reasons of trial or vacations, and so on... and it's not about necessarily substituting the orchestra with students; subs may be on trial or probation and need to have the opportunity to.be heard in order to fill future vacancies:

https://slippedisc.com/2015/04/which-philharmonia-orchestra-was-playing-last-night/


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I actually found the cellist not long after posting OP. Forgot to update the group ....






Hetty Snell


----------

